# My Cream Point Siamese



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

...delete.../041-3.jpg[/img]


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hes very Sweet he looks so relaxed!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he's lovely


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww he is so cute Vicki


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaah Fluffpot-he's a handsome chappy,and looks as soft as poo-beautiful boy


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Will you be showing him Vicki?
did you get him from Di too


----------



## Meezers (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW what a handsome boy, and by the looks of it he knows it too  Great piccies thanks for sharing


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovly pics,hes a stunner


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

What a handsome looking prince you have there Vicki! Silky smooth, lovely colouring and such a nice shape of head and ear-set too.  If you choose to show him, he would do very well imho.


----------

